# Long Reef Wall Sunday 4/3 AM



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Chasing snapper and pelagics. Fall back option of Middle Harbour if the wind is up too much. 5:40 for a 6:00 launch


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Not sure whether I can make this one Dave. Might see you there, but might not, will be a last minute call. Will have to wait and see

PS Your passenger side brake light is out mate. Spotted it when I followed you last weekend.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Flump said:


> PS Your passenger side brake light is out mate. Spotted it when I followed you last weekend.


Thanks Nick. Will see you Sunday if I see you


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

Peril,

Where abouts do you launch from?
Do you head down the road near the golf course?

Thanks!


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

tugboat said:


> Peril,
> 
> Where abouts do you launch from?
> Do you head down the road near the golf course?
> ...


Yes. We launch from the beach next to the boat ramp just past the clubhouse


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

Peril,

Will see you on the beach Sunday morning.
If the surfs up will retreat to Narrabeen lakes and chase the flatties 8)

Would you be planning to bait fish for the Snapper or SPs?
What is the depth of water around there? Thinking I possibly need to extend my anchor rope.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

tugboat said:


> Peril,
> 
> Will see you on the beach Sunday morning.
> If the surfs up will retreat to Narrabeen lakes and chase the flatties 8)
> ...


Will look out for you. I'll be using sps, but will consider bait if I catch anything I don't want to keep. Eg next pike I catch gets butterflied and whacked on the downrigger.

Not sure about depth. Last time I was there the FF wasn't working and I relied on the GPS to find the mark. No breeze or current meant we just sat on the mark. Will have FF, anchor and drogue and will call it according to the conditions


----------



## swan (Dec 16, 2006)

Was there this morning in perfect conditions.
Tomorrow should be good too - good luck ...


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

swan said:


> Was there this morning in perfect conditions.
> Tomorrow should be good too - good luck ...


How did you go?


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Dave,

Decided to not go to Long Reef this morning... had this funny feeling about the place when I woke up at 4:00am
Ended up launching at Akuna Bay and chasing Bream.. there were plenty of bait fish around and some big tailor to match.
Ended up catching a nice size tailor and few small Bream.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

No worries Mate. We only waited a short time then decamped to Balmoral


----------



## swan (Dec 16, 2006)

Sorry Peril for not getting back. Haven't been near a computer (or the water for that matter) for a few days, my Daughter finally gave birth to a baby girl overnight after a long drawn out process (all doing well).

Yeah - on Saturday, it was my first go at Longreef and the open ocean too but I was chasing Salmon as I heard of them there the day before. I did hook up a couple but didn't manage to land one in the yak. Did catch a bit of rubbish, small pinkies and pike, but on the way in I did get a flattie worth keeping, close in shore. In all I was only out there to about two hours.

Cheers,


----------

